
How to optimize SaaS landing pages for rapid comprehension - dos4gw
https://io.usabilityhub.com/how-to-optimize-saas-landing-pages-for-rapid-comprehension-40ab460780f
======
barrystaes
The article shows a screenshot where a heatmap shows how users click on the
"Get Started" button a lot and then goes on to state:

 _Looking at these results, the CTA variation design results are much more
focused, with hardly any clicks on other elements. I’m calling this a win._

As if getting people to click this button was the goal. Which is is not, the
conversion to an engaged user/customer is.

The alternative there was a email input field plus button, which also received
the bulk of the clicks, and immediately resulted in commited users providing
vital contact information.

For example, i would click this button to see whats hidden and subsequently
leave the site anyway. Many users clicking this button as the heatmap shows
are not actually engaged and converted..

------
dos4gw
Author here! Would love to hear if you have comments or feedback,or if you've
done some similar research!

~~~
barrystaes
Often overlooked is that not all SAAS are turn-key, where conversion is not a
2-minute endure with a stranger.

For example SAAS meant to complement (relatively expensive) hardware.
Conversion is important still, but decided vastly different.

